# Clipart and Fonts for Online T-shirt Designer



## mod4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking to get a Clipart/font collections for my online design tool. Does anyone know where I can purchase these?

Are there licence restrictions for things like this?


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

mod4 said:


> I am looking to get a Clipart/font collections for my online design tool. Does anyone know where I can purchase these?
> 
> Are there license restrictions for things like this?


Yes, there are. Many of the art producers won't allow their images to be used in design tools. With that said, it depends on what design tool you are using and what kind of clip art you want. There are companies that have basic vector clip art that don't mind if you use it online. Just be sure to get their permission in writing, first. You just, won't let you re-sell the clip art as a package. Other art producers have exclusive arrangements with certain design tool companies. It might be best to contact the maker of your particular tool to see what they recommend.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You may explore the designs blog at Google, there you can find the freebies of fonts/Cliparts. You just need to make deep search.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

You can get clipart @ openclipart.org, Fonts @ 1001fonts.com There is a separate list for "free for commercial use."


----------

